# Advice on moving to Germany



## xaelophorus (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello all,

For years, I've dreamed of living in Germany. I've recently graduated from university here in the US, and I've started studying German. However, recently I've been reading that Germans are getting rather resentful of "Ausländer" and it's very difficult for foreigners to find jobs.

I guess my question is, to you fine people who know much more about it, is this true? As an American-trained computer scientist with basic / intermediate German skills, how much resistance should I expect in integration? Is this a foolish cause?

Many thanks,
Travis


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I never experienced any open resentment, in fact quite the opposite, but it could depend on where you go in Germany. In unemployment hotspots and in the east there tends to be more resentment than in the west but the economy is not doing too bad at the moment and in your sector you will certainly not have a problem. The biggest difficulty will be the language but depending on your skills there are lots of shortages in the IT industry at the moment even without German. It just depends if you can get a visa if a non euro citizen.


----------

